# Router Table Lift



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone of the forum _know of Router lift that will work with a Router Tabel model RA1171, besides the Bosch Lift?_ I purchased the table and router both Bosch and then I purchased the Bosch Router Lift. My thinking being, all being sold by the same company, I would have a good working arrangement. (WRONG) The lift just does not work well at all. I have tried everything anybody has told me would work. I have not had great success yet. I am to the point that a new table and lift are going to be purchased and the Bosch Table and Router lift to go on a very cheap listing price. If someone has an idea of how to fix the issues I am all ears. The lift does not operate smoothly and will not hold tightly and will slip down. It is very hard to adjust up and down. I would like to have a lift that the bits can be changed out from above the table. 
Thank You,
Tagwatts1


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a bosch 1617 in my Rockler lift and it works great. Also have an old 3hp. PC in a jessem table and jessem master lift. It works great too, both allow above table bit changes.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't have a router lift, nor will I ever get one. My preference is lift the router, plate and all, out of the table. Then either replace the bit, or if I want to change the bit, drop in a different plate with a different router and bit in. Five routers, five plates. Simple.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I went through exactly what you are describing - the reason I bought the Bosch table in the first place. Their ‘lift’ is abysmal.

I bought Jessem’s Rout-R-Lift II ($149 shipped on eBay), routed 1/16” off each side to fit into the Bosch cavity - no problems. Used the Bosch levelers and bolted it down afterwards. Might have drilled a new hole into the table top but minimal mod at worst.

It runs $189 normally - I happened on a seller at the time and it was a new unit, so no harm, no foul. Hope you find a lift for your table. It changes everything...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Probably the main issue will be plate size. Rockler lift plates are different from JessEM, Incra and so on. Though, you seem to be torn between wanting to keep the Bosch table and getting rid of it.

A lot of us build our own router tables. It's kind of a rite of passage. Here's mine. There are lots of plans out there and quite a few people here that will help you think through your design.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had the 1617 and a Rockler lift, but sold the lift to Herb a while ago. I replaced it with a Triton TRA001, which is a BIG 3.14 horse router that works incredibly well in the table. I mostly use the router in the table. Safer almost always than hand held. The cost is not far from the same as a high end router lift, and you get a beefy router to boot. I still have the two 1617s, but find myself reaching for a small, hand held Bosch Colt for a lot of projects. Nothing wrong with the Bosch machines, mind you, but Harry Sinclair, an old time member, turned me on to the Triton.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, this sounds like the right fix.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I thank you and appreciate your response.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr. Rat, I appreciate your helpful thoughts. But be careful around Mr. Sinclair, he is a cagey one. Thank You.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr. Rat, I appreciate your helpful thoughts. But be careful around Mr. Sinclair, he is a cagey one. Thank You


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Update: the Jessem Rout-R-Lift is on sale at Woodcraft for $144:
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...a9oMqm-tCj7GrG4wC9aSWdu4YxV0PZJBoCsVoQAvD_BwE


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no idea if it will work with your router or table but take a look at the Router Raizer. Besides being a great product it's also a great company to deal with.

Router Raizer


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Don't have a router lift, nor will I ever get one. My preference is lift the router, plate and all, out of the table. Then either replace the bit, or if I want to change the bit, drop in a different plate with a different router and bit in. Five routers, five plates. Simple.


Theo, you are missing the point of a lift. It's not to help you change out a bit, for that you can just take out the plate. The purpose is to adjust the bit. With a good lift (not something made out of a car jack) you can make adjustments so small that your finger nail can't tell the difference. When making a rail and stile frame it gives you the ability to make a perfect fit. It would like trying to adjust the table saw blade by sticking shims under the motor or adjusting the fence by hitting it with the palm of your hand.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Who me Frank! You may remember that I have the Triton TRA1000 in my table BUT, I also have my quick lifter that is more than accurate for any project.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> I mostly use the router in the table. Safer almost always than hand held. The cost is not far from the same as a high end router lift, and you get a beefy router to boot. I still have the two 1617s, but find myself reaching for a small, hand held Bosch Colt for a lot of projects. Nothing wrong with the Bosch machines, mind you, but Harry Sinclair, an old time member, turned me on to the Triton.


I too just acquired the Colt 1.25 model for above board operations and will keep the 1617 mounted in the table - pretty sweet arrangement once the pain of shelling out for such a setup is over. Fence removal on the Bosch table is not simple, though. Requires disassembling the lockdown hardware - I'll look for a workaround to make that more convenient. A homemade table could be bigger and avoid that issue, I guess, but I do like the compact size of the Bosch platform.

Lift vs. No Lift: bringing the collet up above the tabletop alone with a lift is also pretty sweet for easy bit removal, etc. Having a measured lift/lowering capacity with the incremental lift markings is also well worth the price of admission. Safer. Quicker. Accurate. Spend the money...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the lift for a couple of reasons.

1. Ease of changing bits.
2. Not having to lock the cam lock on the motor after adjusting height from beneath the table.
3. Being able to adjust height above the table.
4.Being able to adjust the height with the motor running, making incremental cuts in succession.
5. Being able to enclose the router in a compartment under the table,and not having to open a door and fiddle with height adjustments and locking down motor.

Herb


----------

